# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  دكرياتنا مع موتانا

## فضايل القطيف

ليس قصدي ان اجدد الحزن ولكن لامواتنا حق ان ندكرهم وندكردكرياتنا معهم لانهم وان رحلوا فقد تركوا مكانهم خاليا وليرحم الله اموات الجميع
كل عضو يحب ان يتشارك بذكرى مع عزيز له رحل فليتفضل  فعسى موتاكم تصلهم ترحيمة تنفعهم
سابد بخبر تلقي نبأ وفاة اخي العزيز
التاريخ 10/9/1428
تعودت من اخي المرحوم ان يزورني دائما حتى ان فقداني لامي وجدتي لاابالغ ان قلت هان بوجوده فقد كان مزاح يحب اضحاك الاخرين ويهتم لامرهم
يوم وفاته كان يعمل في شركة للاسمنت وينقله للعراق عن طريق الكويت (الملفت ان هالشغلة كانت مؤقتة لانه كان ينتظر غيرها وعمل فيها مدة يومان فقط السفرة الثانية له توفي)
كنت نائمة فانا بعد الفطور اتعب واستريح الى الساعة التاسعة
المهم جاءتني ابنة اختي الصغيرة تبكي وهي تقول مات خالي 
افقت مفزوعةوذهبت لبيت اهلي القريب من شقتي مسرعة ف
ادا بهم يبكون بهستيرية وقفت غير مصدقة فقد كان معي ليلة الجمعة وليس به شي وفي السبت يموت بكل بساطة
تصدقوا اني لم ابكي حتى عندما ذهبت لرءيته على المغتسل 
لكني افتقده بشدة فليرحمك الله ياشقيقي الغالي
رحلت فلم تعد حياتي مثلما كانت...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_الله يرحمه برحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته_ 
_والله يصبر قلبكم_ 

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾ 
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ*
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*رحمة الله عليه ........وصبر الله قلبك على فراقه* 

*تعود الذكريات وتتجدد ..ولابد لها من هبة نسيم في سماء الفكر* 
*ففي لحظات الأنس أحياناً ينسى الانسان أي شيء لكنه وفي لحظة تذكر تعود به الذكريات الى لحظات الانس بجانب من كان يعيش معهم ويعزهم ويعزونه ..........*

*حرنا وحشرهم الله في زمرة المحبين لمحمد وآل محمد عليه وعليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام* 

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*رحمه الله وأمدكم بالصبر على فراقه*
*فمهما طال بنا الزمن لا يمكننا نسيان أحبابنا ومن كانوا يوما ما يملأون حياتنا بوجودهم وحبهم* 
*الله يرحم أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..


الله يرح ــمه برح ــمته هو والمؤمنين آج ـمعين ،،


وربي يـ غ ـمد روح ــه الـ ج ـنه بإذنه ،،


الله يمـ س ـح على قلبك بالـ ص ـبر ويهووون عليكِ ..

----------


## علي pt

رحمك الله يابدر ..
الله يعاوض شبابه بالجنة ~
والله يصبر فاقديه ،،

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله يرحمه ويرحم جميع الموتى
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿*

----------


## احلى ليل

الله يرحم اخوكِ ويرحم جميع اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحشرهم مع الرسول الاعظم وآل بيته الطاهرين


ذكرياتي مع والدي المرحوم
والدي متوفي من 8 سنين تقريبا ..الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعة

كان مريض بالسرطان
بس ماكنت متوقعة انه هالمرض راح ياخده منا بدون رجعة
يمكن لأني كنت بعدني مافهم شنو هالمرض لأني كنت اسمع بس كلمة ورم
المهم قبل مايتوفى بيومين
كانا معنا بالبيت وتعب كثير وكان يرتجف وهو يطالع فينا
كنا نشوفه ونصيح ويطالع فينا  يودعنا بس احنا ماحسينا انه راح يودعنا
بس اذكر انه لما طلعوه اخواني للمستشفى ركبت ارض فوق ونزلت صورته اللي بالصالة وحظنتها واني اصيح
رحنا له يوم ثاني 
ويوم الخميس كنا ناويين نروح له المغرب لأنه كان صيف والمستشفى بعيدة

واحنا نايمين الصبح على الساعة 8 تقريبا
سمعنا صوت صريخ
احد يصفق
ابوكم مات
ابوكم مات
قمنا مفزووووعين مو مستوعبين اللي تقوله امي
مستحييييييييل
احس كنت مو مصدقة
نزلت اسرع تحت إلا عمي ينتظرنا وهو اللي جاب الخبر لأمي
وقفت أسأله صحيح اللي تقوله امي :(
وضمني إليه وحسيت وقتها خلاااااص كل شي رااااح
وبقينا يتامى

صعب اوصف هاليوم..صعــــــــــــــب
اللي فاقد عزيز يحس بهاليوم
الله لا يحرمكم من غالي ان شاء الله ..بس هذة حال الدنيا
هم السابقون ونحن الاحقون
فلنهدي لأروحاهم ثواب الفاتحة مع الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## khozam

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فضايل القطيف

اخوي علي انا لم ادكر ان اخي المرحوم اسمه بدر اكيد انت تعرفه صح؟
 عاد الله يرحمه اصحابه كثار

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------

